
Seattle is getting serious about transit - jseliger
http://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2017/1/14/14222492/seattle-transit
======
sbierwagen

      Around 2014, however, things started changing. 
    

You mean, 1996? That's when ST1 was approved.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Link_light_rail](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Link_light_rail)

